# Sehr guter Bikeshop in Köln gesucht



## Speci (7. Juni 2001)

Bin nur ein paar Tage in Köln und möchte mir ein paar Sachen kaufen: Wer kann mir einen super shop mit großer Auswahl in Köln empfehlen? Brauche u.a. Slicks und Sachen für den Camelbak.
Danke!


----------



## imontaner (9. Mai 2004)

Camelbak-Zubehör erhätst Du bei Karstadt-Sport in der Fahhradabteilung. Empfohlen wurden mir "Lindlau am Ring" (Hohenstaufenring 61) oder "Cycle Werx" (Bonner Wall 118). Oftmals ist mir auch "Cosmos" (in Köln Ehrenfeld) als guter Tip genannt worden. Da ich allerdings außerhalb von Köln lebe habe ich auch meinen Händler in näherer Umgebung gewählt. Falls Du mobil bist, kann ich Dir "Zweirad Lützeler" (in Kerpen / Kölner Str.5) sehr empfehlen.

Nun wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß in Köln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (10. Mai 2004)

Hi,

der Bikeshop der Region ist in Bonn und heißt H&S Bike-Discount. Dort geht man zwar nicht wegen der freundlichen Beratung hin, aber letztlich kennen sich die Leute doch halbwegs aus und man bekommt wenigstens auch alles, was man will. In der Regel haben die auch immer die unterschiedlichsten Schnäppchen.

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## Enrgy (10. Mai 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> ...der Bikeshop der Region ist in Bonn und heißt H&S Bike-Discount. Dort geht man zwar nicht wegen der freundlichen Beratung hin...



unter Insidern auch "Höflichkeit & Service" genannt...


----------



## Otcha (10. Mai 2004)

hi!

köln und seine fahrradläden. ich hab da meine eigene therorie: die ladenmieten in köln sind so hoch, dass man sich als einzelhändler keine experimente erlauben kann. du hast demnach in köln nur spezialisten oder allrounder, sie auf die breite masse setzen. aber einen großen mtb-laden, der mehr als nur zwei marken führt suchst du vergebens. 

ich hab mein rad z.b auch aus bonn (die waren da sehr günstig).

ich weiss, ich hab dir jetzt nicht viel weitergeholfen. aber schön, dass ich das hier mal sagen konnte.

gruss!



ps: ich glaube aber, dass du deine teile überall bekommst ...


----------



## Schmirgel (17. Mai 2004)

Radlläden in Kölle...

1. Breuers Bike Bahnhof
Habe ich bis dato gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Kleiner Laden mit sehr exklusiven Teilen (daher auch nicht ganz so billig), freundlich, gute Werkstatt.

http://www.bikebahnhof.de/


2. B.O.C

Riesiger Discounter in "Ihrefeld", der die komplette bicycles.de-Palette führt oder bestellen kann. Viel Kram für die Oma von nebenan, aber eine wirklich  gute und günstige Werkstatt.

http://www.bicycles.de


3. Cycle Werx

Viel netter Stuff, freundlich - von der Werkstatt bin ich aber preislich wie qualitativ zweimal enttäuscht worden.

http://www.cyclewerx.de


4. Lindlau am Ring

Hat als einziger Kölner Laden meinen "Ich brauche ein DX-Ritzel"-Test bestanden  Shimano-Experte. Sonst kann ich wenig sagen, machte aber einen ordentlich sortierten Eindruck.

http://www.lindlaubikes.de/start.html


5. Cosmos

Bekannter Kölner Discounter, war (und ist?) vor allem immer bei Studis beliebt. Lohnt immer einen Blick wg. Schnäppchen.

http://www.cosmos-bike-shop.de/


6. Muskelkatersport

Noch ein Tipp für Schnäppchen aller Art - gerade im Klamotten und Accesoirs-Bereich. Dito Studentenbude (was auch die Verkäufer miteinschließt).

http://www.muskelkatersport.de/Shop/catalog/index.php


7. Zweirad Jonas

Hat eigentlich netten Stuff, aber da wude ich vor zwei Tagen dermaßen unfreundlich behandelt (s.o.g. Suche nach ein paar "exotischen" Teilen), dass ich hier einfach mal sage: Gehe da nicht hin !!!

http://www.zweirad-jonas.de


Das dürften so maximal 30% der Kölner Läden sein... In der Nähe vom Cinedom gibt es noch einen, auf der Venloer (einmal Nähe Stadtgarten, einmal Nähe Äußere Kanal) fallen mir noch zwei ein... Dazu halt noch Sport-Scheck, Karstadt Sport, Kaufhof etc. und unzählige, die ich nicht kenne... Das Ganze sind natürlich nur die Erfahrungen von MIR und meinem Bruder. Wo ich unzufrieden war, kannst du vielleicht wieder freundlich bedient werden und umgekehrt. Service in D'land halt...


----------



## Beach90 (17. Mai 2004)

ich als nicht kölner kenn auch en guten...
bike and skate ,die haben stevens und stepppenwolf u.v.m am hansaring neben dem saturn

www.bikeandskate.de


----------



## dx-water (18. Mai 2004)

also ich kann die nur den lindlau am ring empfehlen und den bike bahnhof


----------



## raffic (19. Mai 2004)

Otcha schrieb:
			
		

> hi!
> 
> köln und seine fahrradläden. ich hab da meine eigene therorie: die ladenmieten in köln sind so hoch, dass man sich als einzelhändler keine experimente erlauben kann. du hast demnach in köln nur spezialisten oder allrounder, sie auf die breite masse setzen. aber einen großen mtb-laden, der mehr als nur zwei marken führt suchst du vergebens.
> 
> ...



Kann ich nur bestätigen am zufriedensten bin ich noch mit dem cyclewerx.
Der hat recht viel ansonsten kann ers besorgen.
Hab mein Buke aber auch bei Bonn gekauft.

Gruss uns viel spass in Köln


----------

